# The Nameless Colt... Needs Your Help!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, I have been thinking for months for a registered name for this little guy, I just can't! All I can think of is names for a filly - which is what he SHOULD have been. LOL

His barn his name is Gage. Here is his pedigree:

Wsa Gage Arabian

Anyone have any ideas as to what his registered name should be??


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This is Momma:




























And Daddy:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Here's my contribution: "A Regal Heart"; alternatively: A Royal Heart

P.S. All three are beautiful animals!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

That's easy....WSA Amore


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

WSA Engagement
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Do you want WSA to be the prefix? If so heres an idea: WSA Heart of Gold.
Heart from his sire and gold from his chestnut coat  LOve his face by the way


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry I'm no help with names, he sure is a cutie.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

WSA Muskaat


----------



## WaveHorse2 (Aug 23, 2013)

WSA Baby Sox
WSA Manjefiek
WSA Manifesto
WSA Golden Gage
WSA Lucky Gold
WSA Touch Me Twice
WSA Sunset

Just a few I came up with! . I really like Majefiek, Golden Gage, Sunset and Touch me Twice 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

For some reason I keep thinking something with "Shotgun" in it, but I can't think of anything. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

WSA Gaged Heart 
WSA Rhythm of Gage
WSA Copper Heart
WSA Artemis Heart


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

WSA Super Incredibly Cute? Lol, cause that's what he is 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

redpony said:


> WSA Super Incredibly Cute? Lol, cause that's what he is
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Best name idea


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Another idea I had is WSA the scale of love? because a gage is like a scale (i think) and love from his parents


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Or what about WSA King of Hearts (from his daddy).


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys have some great names in there. Curious to see what you choose for him.


----------



## MusicalHoofBeats (Sep 23, 2013)

WSA Engaging Danger


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

*Grabby hands*
WSA Mine (As in, you can ship him over to me.)


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Skye

Simple, easy to say, can't reduce to a nickname and it sounds fresh it is difficult to say the name in a negative way. Try it.


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know what to name him.....no help there BUT OMG beautiful baby!!!!!!!  

Are you selling him or keeping him?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

WSA...duffyduck kidnapped his cayutee butt.


He is NOT in Germany if he goes missing


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Disengaged Heart would be cool!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

wsa velvet heart


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2012)

WSA Heart Stopper


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Diamond keeps popping out at me. 

WSA Wild Diamond
WSA Diamond Heart 
WSA Heart of Diamonds 
WSA Diamond In the Rough
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh, why did I ask you guys... Now I have TOO many suggestions! LOL
I don't know what was harder - have no ideas or having too many! 
I still have my thinking cap on. Maybe I'll update later with new pictures of the little fuzzball.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LindyPhoebeRuby said:


> I don't know what to name him.....no help there BUT OMG beautiful baby!!!!!!!
> 
> Are you selling him or keeping him?


Thank you!
He is for sale, but I'm firm on my price and I have no issues raising him up at all.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Oh, why did I ask you guys... Now I have TOO many suggestions! LOL
> I don't know what was harder - have no ideas or having too many!
> I still have my thinking cap on. Maybe I'll update later with new pictures of the little fuzzball.


just to make it a bit harder....I went by mom's italian names...ti amo etc. Amore, of course means love. Mi Amore would be another one, My Love. Or Cuore...Heart.....I'll come up with more along that line....;-)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> just to make it a bit harder....I went by mom's italian names...ti amo etc. Amore, of course means love. Mi Amore would be another one, My Love. Or Cuore...Heart.....I'll come up with more along that line....;-)


No more!! LOL
I LOVED Rythm's dam... They showed in her Halter and Western Pleasure for years, and I would have loved to have her. I asked if she was for sale and they said no, but they would buy Rythm. Not exactly what I had in mind! LOL


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As soon as I saw the red coat I tho't of the great Muskat with his gleaming red coat.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> No more!! LOL
> I LOVED Rythm's dam... They showed in her Halter and Western Pleasure for years, and I would have loved to have her. I asked if she was for sale and they said no, but they would buy Rythm. Not exactly what I had in mind! LOL


see, one more reason to go that way....off to look at pedigree again for more ideas....;-)


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

ritmo di cuaure....cuaure pronounced like "cuore"(kworee), but in reference to Aurelius......


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I won't give you anymore suggestions ;P... But I just have to say he is one good looking baby. I am in LOVE .


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Everyone save some of those names for me. I have 5 foals due next year and this is a man that called the foal born in 2012 the colt for the first year of his life. His name is now Ladies Midnite Man. His owners call him Bubba. WS arabians yo got some good names. Shalom


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

My first vote is for ZAIR. it is Arabic for guest and properly pronounced as za-er.
.
Second choice is LEIL. It is Arabic for night and pronounced at leyal 

I just like them both. Each has an Arabic name and each is a bit unusual


----------



## WaveHorse2 (Aug 23, 2013)

Don't count out my names (page 1), unless you hate them, but I think they aren't too shabby  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Everyone save some of those names for me. I have 5 foals due next year and this is a man that called the foal born in 2012 the colt for the first year of his life. His name is now Ladies Midnite Man. His owners call him Bubba. WS arabians yo got some good names. Shalom


don't you worry, we're ready


----------

